# Lm_sensors

## Pancu

Finalmente sono riuscito ad installare lm_sensor.

E guardate un po' l'output del programma:

```
 # sensors

w83627thf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.35 V  (min =  +0.70 V, max =  +1.87 V)

+12V:     +12.71 V  (min = +12.77 V, max =  +0.12 V)       ALARM

+3.3V:     +3.17 V  (min =  +1.02 V, max =  +1.04 V)       ALARM

+5V:       +4.99 V  (min =  +0.05 V, max =  +0.53 V)       ALARM

-12V:     -11.95 V  (min = -13.59 V, max = -14.91 V)       ALARM

V5SB:      +5.05 V  (min =  +2.85 V, max =  +0.94 V)       ALARM

VBat:      +3.01 V  (min =  +1.09 V, max =  +0.19 V)       ALARM

fan1:        0 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 2)              ALARM

CPU Fan:  2721 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 8)              ALARM

fan3:     6081 RPM  (min = 225000 RPM, div = 2)              ALARM

M/B Temp:    +42 C  (high =    +0 C, hyst =    +0 C)   sensor = thermistor   ALARM

CPU Temp:  +40.5 C  (high =   +80 C, hyst =   +75 C)   sensor = thermistor

temp3:     +27.5 C  (high =   +80 C, hyst =   +75 C)   sensor = diode

vid:      +0.000 V  (VRM Version 2.4)

alarms:   Chassis intrusion detection                      ALARM

beep_enable:

          Sound alarm enabled

k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +39 C

Core1 Temp:

             +34 C

```

Devo preoccuparmi???

Grazie.

----------

## djinnZ

SI, devi preoccuparti di configurare i sensori.

edita /etc/sensors.conf (è commentato e non è difficile da interpretare) disabilita quelli che non ti servono (tipo il sensore di apertura del case) e regola minimo e massimo di quelli in allarme (oltre a configurarli nel bios se lo prevede)

se hai problemi postali

----------

## Pancu

Grazie dell'aiuto intanto.

Ho dato un'occhiata al file di configurazione, ma non riesco a capirci un gran che sulle voci da settare.

Potete gentilmente aiutarmi?

Questi sono i moduli che uso:

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

i2c_dev                 9348  0

k8temp                  8192  0

w83627hf               24852  0

hwmon_vid               6400  1 w83627hf

hwmon                   6532  2 k8temp,w83627hf

i2c_nforce2             8832  0

i2c_core               22272  2 i2c_dev,i2c_nforce2

```

Magari le cose piu importanti da configurare nel file /etc/sensors.conf

Grazie ancora.

----------

## djinnZ

cerca la riga 

```
chip "w83627thf-*"
```

o qualcosa di simile, di seguito troverai una serie di corrispondenze del genere

```
label fan0 "FAN0 Speed"
```

che puoi anche modificare per capire meglio di cosa si tratta

più sotto ci sono le istruzioni

per disabilitare il sensore di apertura del case:

```
ignore alarms
```

(o qualcosa del genere, non mi ricordo)

per chiamare la ventola della cpu correttamente e non avere errore o cambi connettore (se puoi) o più semplicemente

```
ignore fan1

ingore fan2

label fan3 "Ventola CPU"
```

visto che è meglio la tua lingua madre dell'odioso idioma britannico

per impostare il voltaggio della cpu a 2,5V (dico per dire documentati sui valori corretti) con una tolleranza del 5% supponiamo che 

ci sia

```
label in1 "vcore"
```

dovrai avere

```
set in1_min  2.5 * 0.95

set in1_max 2.5 * 1.05
```

idem con patate per la sezione "k8temp-*" ed il resto puoi tranquillamente rimuoverlo che non serve a niente.

O meglio prima copi il file in sensors.conf.example (fa ancora eccezione? il metodo tradizionale di gento dovrebbe essere creare un file example in questi casi ma a quel che ricordo non lo fa, casomai apri un bug e beccati tu le rispostacce...  :Twisted Evil: ) e poi lo modifichi con quello che ti serve.

Personalmente ho MB tutte diverse e con diversi sensori, quindi mi sono fatto un unico sensors.conf identico per tutte le macchine con le configurazioni di tutti.  :Wink: 

mi pare molto semplice, qual è il problema? Pigrizia?! Scarsa conoscenza della lingua della perfida albione?!  :Twisted Evil: 

In realtà potevo anche scriverti direttamente la conf corretta (a me è solo ehf quindi ha un paio di sensori rilevati in meno) ma visto che non voglio toglierti il piacere di bestemmiare dietro alle configurazioni (caratteristica deficiente di ogni gentooista che si rispetti) non vado oltre.   :Mr. Green: 

se poi ha qualche problema vero posta la sezione corrispondente, la parte dell'impostazione dei divisori (istruzione compute) non la ho mai capita bene nemmeno io...  :Embarassed: 

```
Ti invito nel replicare a voler considerare che i moderatori diventano irascibili (immarcescibili... mi è venuta in mente una canzoncina chi ricorda il cartone animato?) quando si prende a maleparole un altro utente di questo forum, anche se se lo merita. Quindi conta... fino a diecimila.

Il problema è che stamattina ho trovato solo la t-shirt con "bastard inside" e devo comportarmi di conseguenza, è una questione di integrità morale (del piffero me lo dico da solo) oltre al cercare modi sempre più assurdi per non ricorrere al classico RTFM o UTFG che fanno tanto debian
```

  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

```
mi ero dimenticato:

vai nella configurazione del bios, sezione hardware monitor e se è possibile impostare controllo, valore di guardia etc. sistemali, te lo ripento ancora.

Per far caricare poi codesta configurazione "sensors -s" e per non aver comunque segnalazione di errore la prima volta dare "rc-update lm-sensors default" o qualcosa del genere.

"sesorsd" invece si limita a loggare solo, devi usare logwatch o qualcosa di simile se vuoi implementare un evento di autospegnimento al surriscandamento cpu o simili amenità.

Visto che scrivo a braccio senza verificare controlla che non abbia scritto male qualcosa prima di dire "non funziona" e se risolvi aggiungi un post con le correzioni.
```

----------

## Pancu

Questo è il file di configurazione che ho costruito ma l'output è sempre lo stesso:

```
chip "w83627thf-*" "w83637hf-*"

    ignore in5

    ignore in6

    label in0 "VCore"

    label in1 "+12V"

    label in2 "+3.3V"

    label in3 "+5V"

    label in4 "-12V"

    label in7 "V5SB"

    label in8 "VBat"

    label fan0 "FAN0 Speed"

    ignore alarms

# Mori Hiroyuki reported to need this (P4P800)

#   compute in0 @/2, @*2

    compute in1 ((28/10)+1)*@, @/((28/10)+1)

    compute in3 ((34/51)+1)*@, @/((34/51)+1)

    compute in4 (5.14*@)-14.91, (@+14.91)/5.14

    compute in7 ((6.8/10)+1)*@ ,  @/((6.8/10)+1)

# adjust this if your vid is wrong; see doc/vid

#   set vrm 9.0

# set limits to  5% for the critical voltages

# set limits to 10% for the non-critical voltages

# set limits to 20% for the battery voltage

# if your vid is wrong, you'll need to adjust in0_min and in0_max

#   set in0_min vid * 0.95

#   set in0_max vid * 1.05

   set in1_min 2.5 * 0.90

   set in1_max 2.5 * 1.10

#   set in2_min 3.3 * 0.95

#   set in2_max 3.3 * 1.05

#   set in3_min 5.0 * 0.95

#   set in3_max 5.0 * 1.05

#   set in4_min -12 * 1.10

#   set in4_max -12 * 0.90

#   set in7_min 5 * 0.95

#   set in7_max 5 * 1.05

#   set in8_min 3.0 * 0.80

#   set in8_max 3.0 * 1.20

# set up sensor types (thermistor is default)

# 1 = PII/Celeron Diode; 2 = 3904 transistor;

# 3435 = thermistor with Beta = 3435

# If temperature changes very little, try 1 or 2.

#   set sensor1 1

#   set sensor2 2

#   set sensor3 3435

    label temp1 "M/B Temp"

    label temp2 "CPU Temp"

#   ignore temp3

# examples for temperature limits

#    set temp1_over 40

#    set temp1_hyst 37

#    set temp2_over 52

#    set temp2_hyst 47

#    set temp3_over 52

#    set temp3_hyst 47

   ignore fan1

   label fan2 "CPU Fan"

   ignore fan3

chip "k8temp-*"

   label temp1 "Core0 Temp"

   label temp2 "Core0 Temp"

   label temp3 "Core1 Temp"

   label temp4 "Core1 Temp"

```

Questo è l'output:

```
# sensors

w83627thf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.35 V  (min =  +0.70 V, max =  +1.87 V)

+12V:     +12.71 V  (min =  +2.25 V, max =  +2.74 V)       ALARM

+3.3V:     +3.17 V  (min =  +1.02 V, max =  +1.17 V)       ALARM

+5V:       +4.99 V  (min =  +0.05 V, max =  +0.11 V)       ALARM

-12V:     -12.03 V  (min = -13.59 V, max = -14.91 V)       ALARM

V5SB:      +5.05 V  (min =  +2.85 V, max =  +0.94 V)       ALARM

VBat:      +3.01 V  (min =  +1.09 V, max =  +1.22 V)       ALARM

CPU Fan:  2721 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 8)              ALARM

M/B Temp:    +42 C  (high =    +2 C, hyst =    +0 C)   sensor = thermistor   ALARM

CPU Temp:  +42.5 C  (high =   +80 C, hyst =   +75 C)   sensor = thermistor

temp3:     +29.0 C  (high =   +80 C, hyst =   +75 C)   sensor = diode

vid:      +0.000 V  (VRM Version 2.4)

k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +40 C

Core1 Temp:

             +38 C

```

Puoi aiutarmi?

Grazie ancora!

----------

## djinnZ

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Per far caricare poi codesta configurazione "sensors -s" e per non aver comunque segnalazione di errore la prima volta dare "rc-update lm-sensors default" o qualcosa del genere.

  correzione necessaria, avevo scritto male.

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> +12V:     +12.71 V  (min =  +2.25 V, max =  +2.74 V)       ALARM

   :Shocked:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Pancu

Ho eseguito sensors -s.

Questo l'output:

```
# sensors -s

# sensors

k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +35 C

Core1 Temp:

             +35 C

w83627thf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.36 V  (min =  +0.70 V, max =  +1.87 V)

+12V:     +12.71 V  (min =  +2.25 V, max =  +2.74 V)       ALARM

+3.3V:     +3.17 V  (min =  +1.02 V, max =  +1.17 V)       ALARM

+5V:       +4.99 V  (min =  +0.05 V, max =  +0.11 V)       ALARM

-12V:     -11.95 V  (min = -13.59 V, max = -14.91 V)       ALARM

V5SB:      +5.05 V  (min =  +2.85 V, max =  +0.94 V)       ALARM

VBat:      +2.98 V  (min =  +1.09 V, max =  +1.22 V)       ALARM

CPU Fan:  2678 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 8)              ALARM

M/B Temp:    +39 C  (high =    +2 C, hyst =    +0 C)   sensor = thermistor   ALARM

CPU Temp:  +38.5 C  (high =   +80 C, hyst =   +75 C)   sensor = thermistor      

temp3:     +22.0 C  (high =   +80 C, hyst =   +75 C)   sensor = diode

vid:      +0.000 V  (VRM Version 2.4)

```

Quindi???  :Sad: 

----------

## Pancu

Nessuno sa aiutarmi??  :Embarassed: 

----------

## micio

mi intrometto un secondo... 

quando faccio partire lm_sensors non riesce a caricare il modulo k8temp, suppongo che non abbia abilitato quel modulo nel kernel e vorrei sapere dove lo trovo   :Embarassed:  ....

Grazie anticipatamente per l'aiuto!!

Micio!

EDIT: Nonostante l'assenza di quel modulo che non ho idea di che faccia vi posto una cosa divertente  :Smile: 

```
 # sensors

it8712-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore 1:   +1.09 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

VCore 2:   +1.20 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

+3.3V:     +3.33 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   

+5V:       +4.95 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +6.85 V)   

+12V:     +12.10 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max = +16.32 V)   

-12V:      -2.45 V  (min = -27.36 V, max =  +3.93 V)   

-5V:       -2.62 V  (min = -13.64 V, max =  +4.03 V)   

Stdby:     +5.05 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +6.85 V)   

VBat:      +2.99 V

fan1:      792 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 8)          

fan2:      927 RPM  (min =    0 RPM, div = 8)          

M/B Temp:    +97°C  (low  =    -1°C, high =  +127°C)   sensor = diode   

CPU Temp:    +36°C  (low  =    -1°C, high =  +127°C)   sensor = thermistor   

Temp3:        -2°C  (low  =    -1°C, high =  +127°C)   sensor = thermistor 
```

Dando per scontato che se la M/B stava veramente a 97° io ora non ero qui a scrivervi  :Smile:  mi viene da chiedermi cosa sia questa Temp3 che sta allegramente sotto zero   :Laughing: 

Aggiungo che non è per niente stabile, cioè sta un attimo sotto zero, poi sale a 40° poi riscende a 10°.. insomma fa un pò come je pare  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *micio wrote:*   

> [omissis]

 

nella configurazione del kernel selezioni:

Processor Type & Features -> Processor Family -> Opteron/K8 etc.

poi in

Hardware monitoring -> AMD Athlon64/FX or opteron temperature sensor (K8TEMP=Y/M)

Ti sarà sfuggito o lo hai impostato builtin e non ti funziona perchè non è supportato.

per vedere se un sensore c'è vai in /sys/bus/i2c nella dir drivers c'è una dir per ogni chip identificato con un link alla corrispodente subdir di devices (es per il mio pc c'è drivers/w82327ehf/9191-02-> device/9191-02 etc.) in quelli non allocati in drivers nella corrispondente subdir in device dovrebbe esserci un file name (es device/9191-02/name)

a titolo di curiosità ti dirò che i sensori li puoi anche impostare con un cat valore > device/xxx/xxx_max e simili.

temp3 sarà un sensore previsto nel chip ma non utilizzato, ti conviene disabilitarlo, però visto quanto sono scombinati tutti i valori non saprei cosa dirti prova a vedere cosa riporta il bios come valori ed aggiusta loe espressioni algebriche, per la temperatura MB, prova con un set temp1 2 (da diode a termistor) e dovrebbe funzionare (S.S.F.S.S.).

Il bios cosa ti riporta?

----------

## Pancu

Ragazzi è normale avere temperature così basse:

```
 # sensors

k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +33 C

Core1 Temp:

             +30 C

w83627thf-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +0.68 V  (min =  +0.97 V, max =  +0.97 V)       ALARM

+12V:     +12.71 V  (min =  +2.25 V, max =  +2.74 V)       ALARM

+3.3V:     +3.17 V  (min =  +3.14 V, max =  +3.47 V)

+5V:       +4.99 V  (min =  +4.75 V, max =  +5.25 V)

-12V:     -11.95 V  (min = -13.18 V, max = -10.80 V)

V5SB:      +5.05 V  (min =  +4.76 V, max =  +5.24 V)

VBat:      +2.99 V  (min =  +2.40 V, max =  +3.60 V)

CPU Fan:  1506 RPM  (min =   -1 RPM, div = 8)              ALARM

M/B Temp:    +35 C  (high =    +2 C, hyst =    +0 C)   sensor = thermistor   ALARM

CPU Temp:  +34.5 C  (high =   +80 C, hyst =   +75 C)   sensor = thermistor

temp3:     +19.0 C  (high =   +80 C, hyst =   +75 C)   sensor = diode

vid:      +0.000 V  (VRM Version 2.4)

```

----------

## djinnZ

solo temp3 è veramente strana, prova a cambiare tipo di sensore o vedi sul sito del produttore se trovi un manuale che spieghi quali sensori sono connessi ed a cosa.

VCore a mezzo volt non è normale.

Se è una MB asus ti conviene chiedere direttamente ai devel degli lm-sensors, mi pare che siano problematiche (anche per la diffrenza tra i due core e CPUTemp) e richiedano delle impostazioni molto specifiche.

Prova a mettere sotto pressione il processore e vedi se c'è una variazione anche di un solo grado centigrado.

----------

## BlackBelt

scusate se mi intrometto pure io. Stamattina ho installato lm_sensors, seguendo la guida del wiki. Ho il seguente output:

```
Nabucodonosor sn9c1xx-1.48 # sensors

k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +72 C

adt7463-i2c-1-2e

Adapter: SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5040

V1.5:      +0.000 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +3.32 V)   

VCore:     +0.000 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.99 V)   

V3.3:      +0.000 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.38 V)   

V5:        +0.000 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +6.64 V)   

V12:       +0.000 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max = +15.94 V)   

CPU_Fan:   5341 RPM  (min =  109 RPM)                     

fan2:      5009 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                     

fan3:         0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                     

fan4:        -1 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)                     

CPU Temp: +82.00 C  (low  =  -127 C, high =  +127 C)       

Board Temp:

          -128.00 C  (low  =  -127 C, high =  +127 C)      

Remote Temp:

          -128.00 C  (low  =  -127 C, high =  +127 C)       

CPU_PWM:   186

Fan2_PWM:  187

Fan3_PWM:  186

vid:      +1.550 V  (VRM Version 2.4)

```

mi date una mano a intepretare? Resto di stucco di fronte alla CPU Temp: +82.00 C  (low  =  -127 C, high =  +127 C)..

```
Nabucodonosor ~ # lspci 

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce3 SMBus (rev a4)

```

grazie mille

----------

## djinnZ

la temperatura alta forse dipende da un moltiplicatore sbagliato, dovresti correggere o aggiungere l'espressione compute temp x*@ dove x è il corretto valore per cui dividere il valore realmente riportato dal sensore (in pratica ogni sensore usa una propria frazione arbitraria di grado centigrado) e temp è l'indicatore corrispondente (lo ricavi dalle linee di assegnazione delle label es:set temp0 = "CPU Temp"). Per ricavarlo... o misuri la temperatura superficiale e te lo ricavi (con l'approssimazione che ne viene) o devi chiedere al produttore la documentazone tecnica della MB. Oppure potresti vedere cosa ti riporta il bios e regolarti di conseguenza.

ma quello che non mi torna è  *Quote:*   

> SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5040

  quando il tuo è un "nForce3" e tutti quei valori a zero.

Mi sa che lo ha riconosciuto male o non è ancora supportato.

Proverei prima se non viene riconosciuto con un altro modulo (nel dubbio provali tutti) e dando uno sguardo a cosa viene riportato in sys e poi inizierei a tentare di variare le espressioni matematiche.

----------

## BlackBelt

 *Quote:*   

> ma quello che non mi torna è
> 
> Quote:
> 
> SMBus nForce2 adapter at 5040
> ...

 

ho utilizzat sensor-detect, e ha usato quello..... cerco di documentarmi meglio, anche per la temperatura. Mi capita spesso che il notebook si spenga da se..

grazie mille

edit: 

```
Nabucodonosor emanuele # acpi -t

No support for device type: battery

     Thermal 1: active[0], 77.0 degrees C

```

----------

## djinnZ

sensors detect alle volte sbaglia, in fin dei conti non  fa altro che caricare i moduli uno dopo l'altro e segnalare quello che senbra funzionare, quando avevo la vecchia MB intel FX prendeva sempre il chip per lm-90 invece del lm75 dichiarato dal costruttore.

Anche acpi riporta un valore simile ed il computer va in protezione, temperatura troppo alta, c'è un thread in cui se ne parla ma l'unica soluzione è pulire i dissipatori e verificare se per caso la ventola non ha problemi, a quel che so.

Per curiosità, quali moduli carichi?

----------

## BlackBelt

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> sensors detect alle volte sbaglia, in fin dei conti non  fa altro che caricare i moduli uno dopo l'altro e segnalare quello che senbra funzionare, quando avevo la vecchia MB intel FX prendeva sempre il chip per lm-90 invece del lm75 dichiarato dal costruttore.
> 
> Anche acpi riporta un valore simile ed il computer va in protezione, temperatura troppo alta, c'è un thread in cui se ne parla ma l'unica soluzione è pulire i dissipatori e verificare se per caso la ventola non ha problemi, a quel che so.
> 
> Per curiosità, quali moduli carichi?

 

```
i2c_core               28032  2 lm85,i2c_nforce2

k8temp                  8512  0 

hwmon                   6024  2 lm85,k8temp

lm85                   37924  0 

hwmon_vid               5120  1 lm85

i2c_nforce2             8512  0 

```

Comunque ho "installato" powernow-k8 e ovviamente, tenendo la cpu a 800MHz, ho temperature più basse... Le ventole le pulisco con l'aspirapolvere perchè smontare questo notebook è un casino. Possibile sia un problema di dissipatore?

----------

## djinnZ

Alle volte per umidità o per residui di "grasso" si crea un velo che non può essere rimosso solo con l'aria ed è un eccellente isolante.

Per quanto riguarda i sensori l'unica è provare tutti quelli della famiglia lm manualmente e vedere se non hanno qualche parametro modulo.

Perchè la vera anomalia è che vengono riportati tutti i valori a zero. Non è impossibile che abbiano deciso di non usare alcuni segnali ma mi sembra abbastanza strano.

Per la temperatura l'unica cosa che puoi fare è confrontare con il bios e con windozz per interpellare il produttore (se è asus od hp ti risponderanno sempre che è colpa di linux) e sapere qual è la temperatura normale, i moltiplicatori dipendono dalla termocoppia utilizzata.

----------

